# Is it ok to feed these grains dry/ uncooked?



## Roonel (Jan 27, 2014)

I was wondering whether rats would be ok with uncooked quinoa, couscous, brown rice, wheat berries and millet (as part of a balanced dry food)? Would one need to cook any of them before feeding? Thanks.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

I feed all of those uncooked except for the couscous, which I can't seem to find around me.


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

Those would all be fine, though my rats do not like brown rice; I always find all of it hidden under the fleece.... Maybe yours will like it though. The quinoa might be bitter if it isn't rinsed, or you could toast it.


----------



## nibnink (May 1, 2015)

Sorry to hijack this thread. I was wondering if anyone had tried amaranth with their rats? 
I was considering it for my boys but I don't know if the grains are too small for them to eat properly...


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Whenever I do couscous now I cook it, but that's as a treat. When my past rats were babies I'd give it to them raw as part of a mix, and they ate it.


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

nibnink said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread. I was wondering if anyone had tried amaranth with their rats?
> I was considering it for my boys but I don't know if the grains are too small for them to eat properly...


I thought the same thing, looking at it in the store. Maybe cook it with another grain so it's easy to pick up? I was thinking of maybe getting some and mixing it with steel cut oats to make oatmeal for them. You could mix it with rice or something else too, or even multiple grains if you want. OR just give them some amaranth raw and see if they can eat it easily.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

I use amaranth grain as well. Usually, I refill the bowl I use for the mix as needed... At the end of the week, I use the remains to thicken a baby food mix. That way they get everything, since they'll gobble every bit of the baby food.


----------



## Roonel (Jan 27, 2014)

The ratties are enjoying their new mix, but they are leaving the teeny seeds like millet. I don't want to toss them so I will soak and cook them to make sure they get everything.


----------

